

T-Mobile Might Ditch 2-Year Contract Requirement, Others May Follow - davidroberts
http://denver.cbslocal.com/2013/03/04/t-mobile-might-ditch-2-year-contract-requirement-others-may-follow/

======
sjg007
I hope so... With the Nexus 4 and the Walmart iPhone payment plans, you can do
much better than locking yourself into 2 years and $1k extra in payments.

